# Fantasy Football 2020



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 4, 2020)

Assuming that the NFL season exists... Are we playing fantasy football again this year? I'm going to tag those that played last year, but in my opinion, everyone is welcome.

@jean15paul_PE @chart94 @Ranger1316 @akwooly @youngmotivatedengineer @NikR_PE @ZW_Pub_Power @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @Road Guy

Everyone in? Anyone want any format changes?

@Ranger1316, you going to be commish again?


----------



## chart94 PE (Aug 4, 2020)

i would play again. Shall we make it interesting...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2020)

In

Would be happy for Jean Paul to lead it this time!


----------



## User1 (Aug 4, 2020)

is this pickem or league?

is nfl gonna get the 19 and cancel? what if your team stays uninfected do you get a bonus?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2020)

if the season depends on the average nfl player having the discipline to not go out and party like the marlins then it will probably be a short season


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m in on dis!


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 5, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Assuming that the NFL season exists... Are we playing fantasy football again this year? I'm going to tag those that played last year, but in my opinion, everyone is welcome.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @chart94 @Ranger1316 @akwooly @youngmotivatedengineer @NikR_PE @ZW_Pub_Power @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @Road Guy
> 
> ...


I had no idea what I was doing last season and I didn't even put in the effort to learn. So I will pass on this.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 5, 2020)

What's the format of the league?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2020)

last time we used the ESPN Fantasy App, the "basic" rules, 1 QB, 3 WR, 2 RB 1 Flex I think?

Although football is way different than baseball I cant really watch baseball minus the crowds. Its really strange, I think football is going to be the same way, probably going to be hard to watch.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 5, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> is this pickem or league?
> 
> is nfl gonna get the 19 and cancel? what if your team stays uninfected do you get a bonus?


This was the fantasy league. Not the Pick'em.



Chattaneer PE said:


> What's the format of the league?






Road Guy said:


> last time we used the ESPN Fantasy App, the "basic" rules, 1 QB, 3 WR, 2 RB 1 Flex I think?
> 
> Although football is way different than baseball I cant really watch baseball minus the crowds. Its really strange, I think football is going to be the same way, probably going to be hard to watch.


What @Road Guy said. I think maybe we did PPR, but I'm not sure. Also we played for free last year... just for fun / bragging rights. Sounds like @chart94 wants to put some $ on the line.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 5, 2020)

One thing to think about... Especially if we're playing for money.

How do we handle the season getting canceled or postponed. Does everyone get their money back? Do we declare someone the winner? Based on what: best record? most points? Should it be based on date, like before week 9 everyone gets a refund, after week 9 we declare a winner?

COVID is going to make this season extra complex.


----------



## chart94 PE (Aug 5, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> One thing to think about... Especially if we're playing for money.
> 
> How do we handle the season getting canceled or postponed. Does everyone get their money back? Do we declare someone the winner? Based on what: best record? most points? Should it be based on date, like before week 9 everyone gets a refund, after week 9 we declare a winner?
> 
> COVID is going to make this season extra complex.


Yeah maybe just bragging rights this year. Might be to difficult with this season..


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 5, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> What's the format of the league?


HAHA. I just saw your sig.

I agree. He did not


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Id rather put a few bucks in, if the season gets cancelled we can just refund all the money... money makes everything more fun.. and less fun at the same time...


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 5, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> HAHA. I just saw your sig.
> 
> I agree. He did not


You're the first to notice I think


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 6, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> is this pickem or league?
> 
> is nfl gonna get the 19 and cancel? what if your team stays uninfected do you get a bonus?


Not the Pickem... As others have said.

I dunno about doing a Pickem this year, as I don't know how a season is going to actually happen...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

So maybe well do this next year!

Ill at least offer to do Super Bowl Squares..

I am not "boycotting" the NFL, but I am not watching it. My team has always sucked, will continue to suck so I decided  early in the summer I wasnt going to let them invest so much time in my head as they have in the past.  Which also has had the indrect result of losing interest following the rest of the league.

But I am going to pull for the Las Vegas Raiders in secret....

CFB also just doesnt seem "right" for some reason, very stale to watch (what little I have)


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2020)

NFL and CFB feel like the World Series that followed the protest.  Schedules are jacked up, conferences sitting out, half the players/personnel are/are going to be sidelined due to positive COVID tests at some point - both championships are sort of a consolation prize this year.

Don't know why, but I sort of root for the LV hockey team, but also hope the Raiders fail miserably.  Probably because of the Davis family and that fucking haircut.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

Speaking of hockey...The Stanley Cup is going on!  Couldn't really believe the Lakers making the NBA finals got more press than the double OT win on Saturday by the Stars. It was intense! Game 6, tonight...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

Guess I have to pull for the lightning?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2020)

And now, the Titans have COVID positive cases! I KNEW the NFL wouldn't be able to hide from COVID forever. I mean, they did watch all the other leagues and choose to stay quiet and pretend basically everything is pretty much normal besides the number of fans in arenas. At least, that's what it seems like to me.

Honestly, I've pretty much lost interest in football this year, as well. I didn't even watch any football on Opening Sunday, and didn't really watch the Niners game last week or this past Sunday, either. Guess I've found better uses for my time!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2020)

we are still void of local channels because we haven't gotten around to buying one of those network tv antenna things yet.  Maybe subconsciously we are delaying because we don't want to watch all the political ads


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 19, 2020)

NFL football is great.   

Everyone will get COVID.   

I'm still watching and playing fantasy. Only 2 leagues this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

College Football (well the SEC games) has been pretty good the last couple of weeks - not sure when the Bad 10 and the WUSS 12 play?


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2020)

Who cares?  All of 2020/21 college football is nothing more than an extended combine.  Half the coaches/players are out or are going to be out, schedules are trash, etc.  Hell, I even let my fantasy football team auto draft if that tells you how much I care about sports this year.  And even that was a shit show, since I had guys with zero points due to games being postponed.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

There is just something about havig CFB on Saturdays, even if youre not really watching it..


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

it was cute how all the people in Denver had dug all their broncos grear out Sunday thinking they were going to beat the chiefs, but the good news is that for one Sunday the 2:00 trip to the grocery store was empty like the days Peyton Manning played here..


----------



## Violator (Oct 27, 2020)

Fire the Cannons!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2020)

I broke my skiping this year of NFL to watch the Falcons / Broncos game yesterday (well I had it on while I was working at home, but I was followig most of it) 

I dont know if its the lack of fans but  it just seems very flat to watch. They need to add some fake crowd noise just for TV viewers (say you get up for more nachos and then you hear the crowd make noise so you know something good or bad happened)

Also the Broncos appear to suck worse than the Atlanta Chokers..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I broke my skiping this year of NFL to watch the Falcons / Broncos game yesterday (well I had it on while I was working at home, but I was followig most of it)
> 
> I dont know if its the lack of fans but  it just seems very flat to watch. They need to add some fake crowd noise just for TV viewers (say you get up for more nachos and then you hear the crowd make noise so you know something good or bad happened)
> 
> Also the Broncos appear to suck worse than the Atlanta Chokers..


I thought they were adding fake crowd noise. I've definitely heard some on some games without fans. But it's hard to keep up with what stadiums have no fans vs limited fans

Also you picked a sucky game to watch to break your NFL boycott. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2020)

i hear it on the college games, but they are allowing more fans so I think its natural?

But other than a few minutes of watching MNF on the plane a few weeks ago this was the first NFL game I actually watched, there was the standard "its 3rd down" from the speakers in the stadium but I didnt hear any noise- 

Denver people I work with all thought they would steamroll the falcons, and the falcons actually mopped the floor with the broncos, score doesnt show it. But it wasnt like the beating tom brady got list night, lol I wished I would have watched it


----------

